
Luakit: Fast, small, WebKit-based browser framework extensible by Lua - vmorgulis
https://luakit.github.io/luakit/
======
sivers
Just yesterday I spoke with the creator of the Uzbl browser -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uzbl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uzbl) \+
[http://www.uzbl.org/](http://www.uzbl.org/) \- who said that out of all the
minimalist browsers out there, he thinks Luakit is the best, and even
recommends it over his own.

~~~
techne42
I recently switched from LuaKit to Qutebrowser and haven't looked back:

[https://qutebrowser.org/](https://qutebrowser.org/)

The project is actively developed (author recently did some crowdfunding to
work on the project full time: [1]), and work is underway to support
QtWebEngine as a backend (Blink/Chromium-based rendering engine).

[1]: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/qutebrowser-a-keyboard-
fo...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/qutebrowser-a-keyboard-focused-vim-
like-browser)

~~~
deckiedan
Wow - that's brilliant. I have used firefox + pentidactyl for ages, on and
off, but usually end up removing it as it mucks up web dev stuff too
frequently.

But this for a daily browser and then firefox for heavyweight stuff looks
cool.

Thanks!

~~~
e12e
FWIW, I'm currently trying out VimFX (largely because vimperator has yet to be
ported forward to work with latest firefox nightlies) - and while I'm not
certain I like all the decisions the project makes (I probably want more of a
vi(m) monster) - the project is well thought out, and the decisions are
motivated - not random. And it appears a much simpler, more compact and self-
contained project that vimperator/pentadactyl (note, I've only seriously
looked at modifying VimFX - and the dev documentation is excellent):

[https://github.com/akhodakivskiy/VimFx](https://github.com/akhodakivskiy/VimFx)

[https://github.com/akhodakivskiy/VimFx/blob/master/documenta...](https://github.com/akhodakivskiy/VimFx/blob/master/documentation/tools.md)

------
stevekemp
This project has been dead for some time, unfortunately.

As has the more interesting idea the idea of a lua-based mail-client using
Luakit:
[http://dieter.plaetinck.be/post/luamail_a_mail_client_built_...](http://dieter.plaetinck.be/post/luamail_a_mail_client_built_into_luakit/)

That said I did write a console-based mail-client with lua support:

[https://github.com/lumail/lumail2/](https://github.com/lumail/lumail2/)

~~~
Touche
Why do you think it's dead? Most recent update is 3 days ago.

~~~
dubcanada
It appears that mason-larobina has ressurected it. There are a bunch of
commits then it's nothing until 2014.

~~~
wink
Yes, there were a few commits recently, but doesn't look like it's suddenly
awesome again.

That said, I really have to try it again.

I used to use it extensively (1-2 years ago) as one of my off-browsers (prefer
that to profiles) but at some point most bigger websites (like Facebook) were
wonky.

------
myf
there was a talk about the state of luakit recently and the original author
has created its dedicated organization and migrated the codebase. So there's
some new interests in developing it future, adding webkit2 supports etc. this
fork at
[https://github.com/aidanholm/luakit](https://github.com/aidanholm/luakit) has
seen some new developments on the webkit2 front.

------
buster
The project seems to be quite dead? My favorite is dwb, which is not dead yet
(tm) but not that active, too:
[http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/](http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/)

~~~
gh02t
QuteBrowser is a good replacement for dwb. It's [very] actively developed and
also uses QtWebkit instead of Webkit-gtk.

[https://github.com/The-Compiler/qutebrowser](https://github.com/The-
Compiler/qutebrowser)

------
drakenot
I've used a number of these lightweight webkit / vim browsers. I really enjoy
them but they don't seem to last very long. I've probably used 5 different
ones in the past.

~~~
chowes
Same. And I also do this with distros, window managers, etc. I find myself
bouncing back and forth between convenience and simplicity - the grass is
always greener.

------
stirner
For those who prefer simple code along with a simple interface, there is surf
[1], a thin C wrapper around WebKitGTK+.

[1] [http://surf.suckless.org](http://surf.suckless.org)

------
gkya
I'm in love with the hypothetical browser that has the security features of
xombrero and lacks GTK.

~~~
ams6110
Is xombrero still being developed? I used it for quite a while and liked it
but the lack of updates made me think it was probably falling behind on
security. Granted WebKit is the biggest part of that.

~~~
gkya
> Is xombrero still being developed?

AFAICT, no. I actually did some work on the build process to sanitise it for
fixing some stuff later (use bmake on tree root and use a single platform.h
with ifdefs instead of cd $OS && make stupidity, which the author of xombrero
seems to like; tested only on freebsd tho), but I didn't have any spare time
for that yet.

------
ironic_iconic
It seems rather dishonest to push a few commits to an unmaintained project and
then pander for attention on Hacker News.

~~~
fit2rule
Maybe its an attempt to gain like-minded contributors? I'm certainly
interested in pushing the project forward, and wouldn't have thought about it
if it weren't for a HN article about it today .. or is HN only supposed to be
about the cool, finished, new stuff, always and only?

